
Rapid Response Was Crucial to Containing the 1918 Flu Pandemic - jka
https://www.nih.gov/news-events/news-releases/rapid-response-was-crucial-containing-1918-flu-pandemic
======
IXxXI
There was no rapid response. The military and others routinely broke
containment due to the war cause. Allowing the virus to spread.

------
GJR
Eh? An estimated 40-100 million people died in this outbreak.

